
Studies show that sleeping pills are Not the best approach to sleeping problems - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/ask-your-doctor-about-cognitive-behavioral-therapy/
======
phames
A good summary of the key points from the literature. However it _is_ possible
to placebo-test CBT; we did it recently for our web-based CBTi programme
sleepio.com. The paper's been accepted for publication by the journal SLEEP -
read it here: <http://www.journalsleep.org/AcceptedPapers/SP-025-12.pdf>

Also check out the lengths we went to to develop a credible placebo here:
<http://www.sleepio.com/research>. Basically a complete bogus system, with new
tools, animation, voiceover and library...

